

Stanford Open Classroom - Ruby on Rails Web Apps - stupandaus
http://openclassroom.stanford.edu/MainFolder/CoursePage.php?course=WebApplications

======
runjake
The coursework is for Rails 2.3. Things have significantly changed in the
Rails framework. A lot of great info on web applications in general, including
security, javascript, css, and AJAX, though.

Also, something that might escape the attention of our younger hackers: the
class instructor is THE John Ousterhout, creator of Tcl and Tk.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Ousterhout>

------
hmottestad
Looking through a few of these, I really wish they would put some more effort
into the sound quality. One of the lectures on forms was so warped, like they
had hooked the mic up to a guitar amp.

The phrase "quality over quantity" really comes to mind. Lynda makes great
tutorials, and TED talks are just amazing (presentation wise). The Stanford
tutorials may have great content, but then again so do books...if you're going
to do videos, at least do it right. There is little point publishing just for
the sake of publishing.

Though I guess these lecture recordings are the equivalent of alpha
software...so I might just have somewhat high expectations.

~~~
Pynkrabbit
It's also a free resource so the phrase "you get what you pay for" comes to
mind.

~~~
hmottestad
That's a terrible reason for not getting the sound right. Khan Academy is
free, and they have good sound.

~~~
HiroshiSan
To the courses defense, It's in an open classroom environment, while Khan
Academy is Khan sitting at his computer, so it's much easier to get the sound
right.

------
alts
When I took cs142, it was actually a web security class. It seems that the
last few weeks of the class will still be devoted to security. The
introduction to Rails was done solely to get students to implement safeguards
against the attacks they had learned earlier in the course. The class appears
to take the reverse route now, possibly due to student feedback.

~~~
dave5104
Actually, CS 241 is now the web security class. This, from what I was told,
was a totally different class that was focused more on web development as a
whole, rather than web security.

------
capex
There is another set of full length 'intro to C and computing' lectures by
Richard Buckland of UNSW. He's a fantastic and very engaging teacher. Videos
here:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/UNSWelearning#g/c/6B940F08B9773B...](http://www.youtube.com/user/UNSWelearning#g/c/6B940F08B9773B9F)

------
tryitnow
There's a growing number of courses, tutorials, etc online. Does anyone know
any mechanism for meeting and collaborating with others who are planning on
working through the same courses/tutorials. I am pretty individualistic when
it comes to learning, but even I would find collaborative learning helpful at
times.

Maybe a place to find partners, online or offline "study groups" etc. Maybe
meetup.com would be useful, but for some reason I don't see that working. Any
recommendations would be appreciated.

------
mrchess
Crash course on web apps for people of all skill levels, partitioned into nice
snack-size lectures. This is a great resource. Nice find.

EDIT: Correction. It seems some of the shorter lectures are simply incomplete.
=/

------
slpollack
There are tons of great Rails tutorials out there, so the focus on security is
a great and important one. But anyone know any written Intro to Security for
Rails tutorials?

~~~
stupandaus
The one provided by Ruby on Rails covers quite a few basics:
<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/security.html>

Not really text, but the text version of Railscast #178:
<http://asciicasts.com/episodes/178-seven-security-tips>

------
rfriedman
Yes. Thank you for posting. This is epic.

